# WSM on the deck??



## badjujumatt (Aug 15, 2015)

As i write this i have 2 whole chickens going over Stubbs and pecan. I have an elevated deck, and the WSM is on a concrete pad in the yard. Its getting old running up/down to baste, check temps etc. Does anyone have their WSM on a wood deck? If so, what do you do to protect the deck from the WSM feet? They do seem to warm up, not sure if they would actually burn the deck boards. Not really looking to hump patio stones around either. Been thinking about a mobile base of some sort, however I am also thinking about the upcoming winter and what to do about my new addiction when its brutal outside. Thats another thread I know....suggestions???


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 15, 2015)

I have mine on a wood deck. I use automotive oil drip pans underneath both my WSM and kettle.


----------



## shoebe (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a wood deck up about 4 feet off the ground. I use one of these under WSM and performer. In the winter I just pick it up so the water flows off the deck
[h1]The Original Grill Pad Black Grill Pad, Rectangle[/h1]

Works great, no problems so far....


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 16, 2015)

You can pick up four 12-inch square concrete pavers for less than $l.50 each from Home Depot.


----------



## raleighsmoker (Aug 24, 2015)

I use my WSM on a wooden deck and bought a grill mat from Home Depot.  They measure 30" x 42".  My concern is not during the grilling time, but at the beginning.  Not only do I have a wooden deck, but several large pine trees just beyond the deck, so lots of pine needles around.  

Before lighting my chimney, I water the deck with the garden hose.  I then light my chimney and when it is ready, pour the burning coals into the WSM.  The sparks that come out of the chimney concern me more than anything else, so after dumping the coals, I water everything down one more time.  Just as a pre-caution, I keep the hose near the cooker the whole day, but my main concerns are just when taking the chimney from my gas grill (where I light the chimney) over to the WSM.  I use the grate on the gas grill as a platform just to light the chimney.

I would recommend buying a grill mat just as a pre-caution and peace of mind.  Once the smoking process has started, I feel completely safe doing it on the deck.  Several times I have gotten up before down to smoke some Boston butts and as you pour the coals out of the chimney, you realize just how many sparks float up into the air.  By wetting the surface, this takes away all of those concerns.


----------

